# Film Photography Book



## Oldschool92' (Jul 27, 2010)

Heys guys, I'm looking for a good film photography book that covers the basics and advance skills. Any suggestions as to what I should look at or buy?

 Any opinions are appreciated


----------



## compur (Jul 27, 2010)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Black-White-Photography-Basic-Manual/dp/0316373141"]Amazon.com: Black and White Photography: A Basic Manual[/ame]


and

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Basic-Photography-Technical-Manual/dp/0316373125/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_5"]Amazon.com: Beyond Basic Photography: A Technical Manual (9780316373128): Henry Horenstein:[/ame]


----------



## MarkF48 (Jul 28, 2010)

Look for an older edition of "Photography" by Barbara London and Jack Upton. This is a book a good number of colleges use in their photography courses. Ebay is a good place to find an older version.
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Photography-Barbara-London/dp/0321011082"]Amazon.com: Photography (9780321011084): Barbara London, John[/ame]


This is the companion website for the book and it allows you to go through some test excercises and get graded on your knowledge. Fun stuff 
Photography, 9th edition


----------



## ann (Jul 28, 2010)

great suggestions.


----------



## compur (Jul 28, 2010)

It's so refreshing to see someone ask for a book to study instead of asking,
"Please tell me how to take pictures with a film camera."


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 28, 2010)

There are hundreds of them. Maybe stop at the library.


----------

